#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Ludwig's Applied Process Design for Chemical and Petrochemical Plants, Volume 1, Four

## Derek1

[CENTER]*Ludwig's Applied Process Design for Chemical and Petrochemical Plants, Volume 1, Fourth Edition* 
Publisher:   Gulf Professional Publishing 
Number Of Pages:   1024 
Publication Date:   2007-01-25 
Sales Rank:   772383 
ISBN / ASIN:   075067766X 
EAN:   9780750677660 
Binding:   Hardcover 
Manufacturer:   Gulf Professional Publishing 
Studio:   Gulf Professional Publishing 
Average Rating:   
Total Reviews:   

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Book Description: 

This complete revision of Applied Process Design for Chemical and Petrochemical Plants, Volume 1 builds upon Ernest E. Ludwigs classic text to further enhance its use as a chemical engineering process design manual of methods and proven fundamentals. This new edition includes important supplemental mechanical and related data, nomographs and charts. Also included within are improved techniques and fundamental methodologies, to guide the engineer in designing process equipment and applying chemical processes to properly detailed equipment.

All three volumes of Applied Process Design for Chemical and Petrochemical Plants serve the practicing engineer by providing organized design procedures, details on the equipment suitable for application selection, and charts in readily usable form. Process engineers, designers, and operators will find more chemical petrochemical plant design data in:

Volume 2, Third Edition, which covers distillation and packed towers as well as material on azeotropes and ideal/non-ideal systems.



Volume 3, Third Edition, which covers heat transfer, refrigeration systems, compression surge drums, and mechanical drivers.


A. Kayode Coker, is Chairman of Chemical & Process Engineering Technology department at Jubail Industrial College in Saudi Arabia. Hes both a chartered scientist and a chartered chemical engineer for more than 15 years. and an author of Fortran Programs for Chemical Process Design, Analysis and Simulation, Gulf Publishing Co., and Modeling of Chemical Kinetics and Reactor Design, Butterworth-Heinemann.

*Provides improved design manuals for methods and proven fundamentals of process design with related data and charts
*Covers a complete range of basic day-to-day petrochemical operation topics with new material on significant industry changes since 1995.
*Website includes computer applications along with Excel spreadsheets and concise applied process design flow charts.See More: Ludwig's Applied Process Design for Chemical and Petrochemical Plants, Volume 1, Four

----------


## kpartheeban

Thank you friend, what about volume 2 and 3, if you have please post it.

----------


## balu_vasu

thank you

----------


## kanankiri

thank you

----------


## naapranam

no file plz upload again............thankssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

dear Derek1

could you please upload again vol 1 ?
I need this book very  urgently!
many many thanks!
Tarcizio

----------


## Hassan_engr39

plzzzzz upload it......

----------


## 5161440

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



> plzzzzz upload it......

----------


## josefreitas

please load in other site. thanks.

----------

